# Jérémie LHOMME - Composer (piano mostly)



## 8opus (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi guys,

My name is Jérémie Lhomme. I am pretty new here but, so far, I had a great time exchanging with everyone. There aren't many people interested in classical music around me so...

Anyway, I would like to share some of my work with you. 

This is the first video where I actually talk to the camera. I felt pretty awkward and it shows a bit. I will try to improve on that. Also, I feel like one of the sentence I said doesn't quite make sense in english. I'm pretty annoyed by this but english, obviously, isn't my first language.

Here's the first piece I will be posting:

Promenade n°1






Thank you for your attention!

Jérémie


----------

